# Head type



## ssj4 (Apr 23, 2013)

I been confused I always see 2 types of heads on pitbulls and do know wich is the right one any thoughts or any idea of wich is the right one?

HEAD #1









HEAD #2 clearly you can see a shorter muzzle and bigger cheeks


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

The first looks more Amstaff-like, the latter looks more American Bully.

APBT head types do vary, but here are some examples

GR CH Gate Crasher AKA Angus









GR CH Haunch









Knowles' CH Buckhide









And plenty more dogs could be listed


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, Celeste took the words right out of my mouth and added pictures! Lol


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya with the game dogs of old and those in other countries, head shape and size, and body weight and size vary greatly, as comformation wasnt nearly as important as much as the task the dog performed.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Tudors Black Demon is one of many examples...http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=997 and here is also another picture of him.http://www.pitbull-history.com/gallery.php?id=2162


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

And here is another dog that looks nothing like the last one I post TOMY KENNELS'TOM


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, these dogs need to be able to breathe and grip with their teeth, so to that extent head type matters. Muzzle length impacts breathing. Lips/flews too dangly can impede a clean bite. The rest is just conformation points, like the planes of the skull being level and whatnot. Those don't matter to the performance dog. But as a general, the more exaggerated the head features are, the less functional it is going to be. Amateurs are always impressed with head size, love to use the term "headpiece," but the overall dog is what is important. Everything should be in balance.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

and wedge shaped.

but anyone who has looked for gameness in a dog, will tell you none of that matters,
what does matter is that little thing in his chest, called his heart, how much does he have.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

surfer said:


> and wedge shaped.
> 
> but anyone who has looked for gameness in a dog, will tell you none of that matters,
> what does matter is that little thing in his chest, called his heart, how much does he have.


Deep chest, wind, ability and proven function...

You can write all the standards you want in the book, many proven Bulldogs out there past and present that do not meet the standard of registry but are ACE... The only standard per function for traditional stock.. AKA the only standard that matters..


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

As is shown in all the dogs I posted, especially the last one... or how about this one http://dogarchive.kennel-apbt.com/dog-srb/details.php?id=72924 . the American APBT, my friend has moved on to better places


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Structural and ability go hand in hand. You can put two dogs together with equal amount of heart, and the one with better structure will most likely come out on top. Breed dogs with a body to match the heart.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Structural and ability go hand in hand. You can put two dogs together with equal amount of heart, and the one with better structure will most likely come out on top. Breed dogs with a body to match the heart.


Consistency in structure and all else follows function, not the other way around.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Consistency in structure and all else follows function, not the other way around.


I'm not seeing where I said it was the other way around?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> I'm not seeing where I said it was the other way around?


You said breed dogs first body and heart, which if you breed from function all else follows.. your wording is more along the lines of what someone is breeding performance show dogs would have.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> You said breed dogs first body and heart, which if you breed from function all else follows.. your wording is more along the lines of what someone is breeding performance show dogs would have.


Nope I did not.

Here's my words again.



> Structural and ability *go hand in hand*. You can put two dogs together with equal amount of heart, and the one with better structure will most likely come out on top. *Breed dogs with a body to match the heart.*


That last line. Breeding dogs with a body to match heart, implies the heart was there first. Or else I would say "Breed a dog with a heart to match the body."

If "Put together" is what you're going off of, I mean in a fight.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

actually, thats not quite true, you can take dogs of equal heart, and even if the structure is there, if one is in better condition, thats the one coming out on top.

plus i never put much faith in those dogs from over there, just about everyone one of therm has been popped for hangin papers. and faking ch's

so i'll just keep to my APBT's and you can swear by those what ever you want to call them


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

surfer said:


> actually, thats not quite true, you can take dogs of equal heart, and even if the structure is there, if one is in better condition, thats the one coming out on top.
> 
> plus i never put much faith in those dogs from over there, just about everyone one of therm has been popped for hangin papers. and faking ch's
> 
> so i'll just keep to my APBT's and you can swear by those what ever you want to call them


Ain't it true


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

surfer said:


> actually, thats not quite true, you can take dogs of equal heart, and even if the structure is there, if one is in better condition, thats the one coming out on top.


That's a givin


----------

